# looking for old school skunky smell



## stoner 420 (Dec 5, 2012)

hello everyone.. i just ordered some ice seeds from nirvana and looking at making another order either from attitude or nirvana.. im looking for an old school skunky smell. lol that smell so strong it smells like a skunk in your pocket and even bringing it in the room makes the room smell for a while. if anyone has any advice on which strains have this strong skunky smell would be greatly appreciated .. lol i know the super skunk and special skunk have this but just curious if anyone has found any others like this thanks


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 5, 2012)

Super skunk (or one of their hybrids) from Sensi Seeds may be your best bet tho. They are on the expensive side to be truthful but they are by far the oldest source around (and I believe the originators) for true skunk.

When I first started growing it was with a clone-only skunk that was ripe at 45 daze of bloom, gotta love the turnaround on that one. But so so smelly. We had to triple wrap and then tupperware and you still smelled strongly of that sweet sweet skunk.

Much luck on your endeavors, friend.


----------



## jesuse (Dec 5, 2012)

GHS lemon skunk fella <>dont get more old school skunky than that 1 bruvs..........<<<<<<<j>>>>>>>


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2012)

This is one of my Favs for the old school smell and taste.

hxxp://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/sweet-island-skunk/


----------



## stoner 420 (Dec 5, 2012)

jesuse said:
			
		

> GHS lemon skunk fella <>dont get more old school skunky than that 1 bruvs..........<<<<<<<j>>>>>>>




where can i get some of those beans for a descent price


----------



## stoner 420 (Dec 5, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> This is one of my Favs for the old school smell and taste.
> 
> hxxp://www.medicalmarijuanastrains.com/sweet-island-skunk/




i tried this link and it didn't work and even tried copy and paste in addy bar and nothing where can i look for some ( sweet island skunk) and any other help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2012)

stoner 420 said:
			
		

> i tried this link and it didn't work and even tried copy and paste in addy bar and nothing where can i look for some ( sweet island skunk) and any other help would be greatly appreciated


 
You have to change the hxxp to http.


----------



## stoner 420 (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks weed appreciate the help.. i looked at this strain and am curious can i order this strain from this site if not where can i get this strain. any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2012)

Got mine from a friend.

hxxps://www.bcbuddepot.com/seed-list/bc-bud-depot/sweet-island-skunk-winner/

Change the xx above to tt

The Sweet Sweet Island Skunk is a hardy mostly sativa variety and a long native of Vancouver Island. Sugary long buds with long thick hairs are sparse at first, but fill and swell after the fifth week producing a dramatic increase in bud density into its finishing period. This strain is known for its sticky sweet colas and medicinal Indica stone. A good producer and an island favorite.



Update: Winner at the 2012 Treating Yourself Medical Marijuana Cup  

Product Information 
Name: BC Bud Depot - Sweet Island Skunk &#10031; 
Genetics: 70% Sativa / 30% Indica 
Specifics: Sweet Island Skunk IBL 
Flavour: Sticky sweet taste 
Flowering Time: Indoor: 8 weeks / Outdoor: Late-September


DISCLAMIER,,,I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THIS SEED BANK.


----------



## stoner 420 (Dec 7, 2012)

thanks weed i greatly appreciate the help.. im gonna look into some of these beans sounds like a good choice for my experiments lol.. and maybe someone has used this seed bank will chime in and give some advice on wheather or not to use it thanks again


----------



## jesuse (Dec 8, 2012)

dopeseeds.com £20 for 5 fem << none herm!:hubba: 
picnmix.com is good also for yer singel seeds <<<j>>>>


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 12, 2012)

I can empathise with trying to track down that special skunk.  I met a grower in SF who swapped a huge, purple, STINKY _indica_ bud for one of my vegan edibles.  I have been trying to find a purple skunk _indica_ with the same taste and smell for like 14 years.  Those baby pit bulls are adorable, especially the tiny black one.


----------



## stoner 420 (Dec 12, 2012)

thank you for the comment on my pit babies i wouldnt have any other dogs these two are great . and i am from the south and back in the day we used to get that stuff that the ole hippies grew and was the best ever and you could smell it for miles in the woods just want a good ole school skunk hopefully i will find it thanks again


----------

